# Is there any difference?



## Murphy-18 (19 Apr 2009)

HI, i know this is a stupid question, but in my tank i have only ever had bogwood and driftwood etc.. which i have found in the local park, beach etc..

And everytime i have had to remove it because its just attracts algae within a matter of days and it only ever appears on the hardscape (apart from the time i had BGA but that besides the point), so i was wondering if bogwood which you buy out of the shop, which has the tannins and stuff in, is that less prone to algae? Because i always see beautiful setups, and ask the owners have they ever had problems with normal green algae growth on the wood, they mostly say no.

I would just like some wood again in my setup, but it always gets ruined, i was thinking this time maybe some anubias or ferns on attatched to some.

Any help or info appreciated


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (19 Apr 2009)

Murphy-18 said:
			
		

> HI, i know this is a stupid question, but in my tank i have only ever had bogwood and driftwood etc.. which i have found in the local park, beach etc..
> 
> And everytime i have had to remove it because its just attracts algae within a matter of days and it only ever appears on the hardscape (apart from the time i had BGA but that besides the point), so i was wondering if bogwood which you buy out of the shop, which has the tannins and stuff in, is that less prone to algae? Because i always see beautiful setups, and ask the owners have they ever had problems with normal green algae growth on the wood, they mostly say no.
> 
> ...



I get little bit so green bearded algea on my bogwood and I just kill it with Easy carbo via a pippet, it appeared last week when i was using my sprinkle bar - bar now removed, lets see if it turns up again this week.

Regards
paul.


----------



## Murphy-18 (20 Apr 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Murphy-18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you buy you're bogwood, or find it?

Anybody know if bogwood bought from the shop is less prone to algae than bogwoood picked up at the local beach or lake, park etc.?

Cheers


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (20 Apr 2009)

Murphy-18 said:
			
		

> Flyfisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought mine of ebay - it is sold under the name of mopina bogwood 

Regards

Paul


----------

